# Rilasciato kde 4.0 rc1

## koma

La prima release candidate è stata rilasciata!

QUI uno spot sulla notizia!

Qui l'annuncio ufficuale

Un video su Dolphin il nuovo "konqueror"

I plasmoidi vari

Direi FIQO  a dir poco.

La final release (4.0) E' prevista come regalo di natale.

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *koma wrote:*   

> La prima release candidate è stata rilasciata!
> 
> QUI uno spot sulla notizia!
> 
> Qui l'annuncio ufficuale
> ...

 

eggià... l'avevo già letta sta notizia... e avevo già scaricato la suselive con kde4.

niente male.. anche se il menù, ancora, non mi piace molto.

 :Rolling Eyes: 

io aspetto solo che esca (anche in beta) per gentoo senza ebuild monolitici (quelli ci sono già).

aspetto con ansia!  :Wink: 

----------

## Kind_of_blue

Peccato che non abbiano incluso nella RC1 alcuni miglioramenti fatti sull'SVN

----------

## Scen

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> io aspetto solo che esca (anche in beta) per gentoo senza ebuild monolitici (quelli ci sono già).

 

Se rimarranno fedeli a quanto scritto in http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/kde-split-ebuilds.xml, ovvero

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Gli ebuild monolitici di KDE sono ancora disponibili per la versione 3.5 di KDE e possono interagire in maniera trasparente con quelli suddivisi. Tuttavia quest'ultimi sono il nuovo standard e a partire da KDE 4.0 quelli monolitici non saranno più disponibili.
> 
> 

 

rimarrai deluso  :Razz: 

Anche nell'overlay "kde" ci sono solamente le versioni split per la RC1. Per cui... o split or die  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> ... e a partire da KDE 4.0 quelli monolitici non saranno più disponibili.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Sai che stai annunciando una pioggia di post nel forum di persone che lamenteranno il non riuscire ad aggiornare a kde4?    :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *darkmanPPT wrote:*   io aspetto solo che esca (anche in beta) per gentoo senza ebuild monolitici (quelli ci sono già). 
> 
> Se rimarranno fedeli a quanto scritto in http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/kde-split-ebuilds.xml, ovvero
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

aspè.. qualcosa non mi torna nel tuo intervento.

anche io dicevo che non aspetto altro che i pacchetti splittati.

perchè dovrei rimanere deluso? non è forse una conferma delle mie aspettative?  :Confused: 

boh... mi sarò espresso male.

----------

## bandreabis

Era chiaro darkmanPPT, Scen ha solo letto male.  :Razz: 

----------

## Scen

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Sai che stai annunciando una pioggia di post nel forum di persone che lamenteranno il non riuscire ad aggiornare a kde4?   

 

D'oh!  :Razz: 

Speriamo che i KDE herds facciano un bel documento kde4-upgrade.xml in cui viene spiegato per filo e per segno cosa fare, così poi lo stickate in bella vista nel forum  :Cool: 

----------

## Kind_of_blue

"stickate"?? ma come parli! Le parole sono importanti!! (cit.)

----------

## Scen

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> aspè.. qualcosa non mi torna nel tuo intervento.
> 
> anche io dicevo che non aspetto altro che i pacchetti splittati.
> 
> perchè dovrei rimanere deluso? non è forse una conferma delle mie aspettative? 
> ...

 

No, confermo di aver letto male, chiedo venia  :Embarassed: 

/me andrà a farsi un giro dall'oculista  :Razz: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Speriamo che i KDE herds facciano un bel documento kde4-upgrade.xml in cui viene spiegato per filo e per segno cosa fare, così poi lo stickate in bella vista nel forum 

 

Scusa ma già esiste un documento per la migrazione da monolitico a split, al massimo linkiamo quella, non penso ci siano altre modifiche ...

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Non credo che un post sticky risolvera' il problema delle migliaia di domande tutte uguali sull;'aggiornatmento di kde4 .... (expat o chi per esso insegna...)

----------

## Scen

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Scusa ma già esiste un documento per la migrazione da monolitico a split, al massimo linkiamo quella, non penso ci siano altre modifiche ...

 

Purtroppo no, da quanto ho visto: sto provando gli ebuild dell'overlay "kde", e di cose nuove in KDE4 ce ne sono... pacchetti che non esistono più, pacchetti nuovi, ecc...

Penso che sarà una migrazione più complessa rispetto al semplice passaggio monolitico -> ebuild della versione 3.5.

Spero di sbagliarmi (probabilmente sarà vero, ma un pò di pessimismo non guasta mai  :Rolling Eyes:  ).

----------

## riverdragon

Basterebbe mettere un blocco negli ebuild della versione 4 che impedisca di aggiornare automaticamente. Così si eviterebbero almeno le richieste "kde4!!!! aiuto!!!!" di gente che ha aggiornato senza controllare.

Al momento i vari screenshot e video sembrano carini, ma non sto sbavando per provare il nuovo kde.

Penso che gli farò fare un giro per aprile-maggio (prima che arrivi il grande caldo  :Cool:  )

----------

## Kind_of_blue

ti assicuro che vale un giro anche prima ... il look&feel è davvero buono nonostante la fase di sviluppo

----------

## Kernel78

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Basterebbe mettere un blocco negli ebuild della versione 4 che impedisca di aggiornare automaticamente.

 

tipo lasciarlo mascherato ?  :Confused: 

----------

## bandreabis

KDE4 sarà bello ma non mi interessano i super chic giochi visivi, li disabiliterò subbito... a me piace il mio desktop attuale.

Ormai dappertutto si discute solo di effetti grafici.

Attendo di vedere usabilità, leggerezza e affidabilità... sarà che sono abituato troppo bene con kde3.

Scen aiutami tuuuuuu......

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Purtroppo no, da quanto ho visto: sto provando gli ebuild dell'overlay "kde", e di cose nuove in KDE4 ce ne sono...

 

----------

## koma

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> KDE4 sarà bello ma non mi interessano i super chic giochi visivi, li disabiliterò subbito... a me piace il mio desktop attuale.
> 
> Ormai dappertutto si discute solo di effetti grafici.
> 
> Attendo di vedere usabilità, leggerezza e affidabilità... sarà che sono abituato troppo bene con kde3.
> ...

 

In realta i plasmoidi non sono solo un abbellimento grafico ma l'idea di rendere il desktop totalmente personalizzabile tipo una sola icona tipo "esegui" per lanciare i comandi oppure 16 barre per ogni evenienza o solo un orologio dul desktop.

L'idea è rendere il Desktop una vera e pripria CASA tua c fai quello che vuoi non è + "voglio fluxbox gnome o kde" ma voglio kde ma COSI'.

----------

## bandreabis

Bene, così potrò avere kde come ce l'ho ora...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## riverdragon

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *riverdragon wrote:*   Basterebbe mettere un blocco negli ebuild della versione 4 che impedisca di aggiornare automaticamente. 
> 
> tipo lasciarlo mascherato ? 

 

No, anzi. Immagino ti ricorderai di qualche pacchetto che bloccava l'aggiornamento di world, che chiedeva di disinstallare un particolare pacchetto per poterne installare la versione successiva, no? Adesso non mi viene in mente nessun esempio concreto, ma dal basso della mia ignoranza in merito avevo pensato ad una cosa del genere.

----------

